# Outlook 2003 Shared Calendar Color Problems



## DaveGT (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

One of the users on my network has access to eveybodies calendar in her office - about twenty people.

She also accesses two additional mailboxes, 1 for Richard and 1 for Jim that allows her to view their e-mails and access their calendars etc.

She uses the shared calendar feature to manage the two users schedules.

Problem Senario:


She clicks on calendar
Then ticks the box in shared calendars to display Richard's, which appears with a green background.
Then ticks the box in shared calendars to display Jim's, which appears with a blue background.
This is the way she is used to - Richard's in green on the left and Jim's in blue on the right.

The problem is when she clicks mail to look at e-mail's for a while then clicks back to the calendar section for no reason the colors have switch for Richard and Jim.

Now Richard's calendar is still on the left however with a blue background and Jim's calendar is still on the right but with a green background.

This may sound insignificant but the user is very busy and a simple change of color can throw her off and errors can be made.

I have tried wiping her machine, new user profile, fresh installation of Outlook and latest updates and patches but nothing has worked. :4-dontkno

Her PC is running XP Pro with the latest updates. The domain OS is Server 2003 Standard with Exchange 2003.


I have managed to recreate the problem on my machine.

I create two users: Richard1 and Jim1 to illustrate what is happening:

In calendar with everything opened as it should:










Then click mail










Then back to calendar and this is what happens:











Has anyone got any suggestions?


Thanks

David

ray:


----------



## gappod (Mar 12, 2009)

Has there been any resolution to this issue?
I have the same concern.


----------

